# Single speed bikes



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Im looking into possibly getting a single speed bike, the 2 main ones that stand out to me are the Specialized Langster or the Genesis Flyer. Both look lovely bikes but just wanted people's inputs and opinions on both bikes, and what one would be worth going for??

Thanks Matt


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Matt,

Any reason for going single speed over maybe 1 x 10? Or even a conventional 3 x 10?

Mart


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

This is probably going to sound really silly, but I spent alot of money on what I class as my first proper bike just over a year ago. From the moment I first got the bike the gears were never quite right, which I took it to 3 different bike shop on 4 occasions to get the gears correctly set up, which they all failed to do. Anyway this finally resulted in me riding my bike to work last thursday and half way in I went to pull away from a stand still and the gears jammed, and then all of a sudden while i'm still pushing with my right foot and my body weight coming down, the chain jumped from the middle chain ring to the smallest one without me touching the shifter. As its jumped my foot has gone forward, the outer chain ring ripped open the back of my leg, needing 6 stitches and my body weight has come down on the crossbar and I ruptured my urethra, causing alot of pain, alot of bleeding out of my little fella and 3 days in hospital and an operation, with a catheter being fitted through my stomach and having a wee bag at the age of 28 for 4 weeks, so im not a happy chappy. Now im not scared to ride the bike but I now dont like it and want to change.
The reason for single speed is, I can clean the bike, oil the chain etc, and just general checks of the tyres etc, but I can not set up gears and that and dont want the same problems ive just had with my current bike.
Sorry for the long reply and hope it makes sense.

Matt


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

matt_r said:


> ruptured my urethra


That's good enough reason for me! Ouch.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is an option, have you considered an Alfine hub or if money is no object a Rohloff hub.
I've got a Charge Mixer with an eight speed hub, you can now get an eleven speed, virtually maintenance free.:thumb:

http://www.chargebikes.com/products/bikes/detail.php?id=24


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

butcher said:


> Ouch.


I think thats roughly what I said.. .

And S63,thanks, looks like a lovely bike and was unaware they even did gears like that, but more than I was looking to spend..


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a schwinn Madison fixie last year, sold it as I never really rode it, I'd always pull out my gear road bike.

Lots out there too choose from, charge are nice but a bit too obvious for me, like wise for the langster.

Bianci do a nice one


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Another vote for the Charge - great bikes. 

Depending how much you want to spend, I would also look at LOOK 464. It can be built up for under £1000 (good for a LOOK), is stunning to look at and rides beautifully. I've got one on the way for track riding but it would be a great road ride too....not cheap but one of life's luxuries :thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers gents, the LOOK 464, looks stunning but way to expensive for me at the mo. My main problem with alot of these bike is budget and £500 is my absolute maximum, and just wanna try and get the best I can for my money..


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Have a look around for a Cotic roadrat,you can run single speed on them.

Cracking little bike and british made. £750 new but around £400 second hand.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I run a Langster (albeit now with flat bars and beartrap pedals)

Try and find one with the skulls they are faster.......










Cotic roadrat and Charge mixer are both top recommendations too.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Medium/long roadrat frame on ebay,ends tonight. One for sale on singletrack

large/long flat bar singlespeed.£370 complete bike.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

cheers dubnut, have to say that your langster does look very cool. but still cant make up my mind what to do.



boabym said:


> Medium/long roadrat frame on ebay,ends tonight. One for sale on singletrack
> 
> large/long flat bar singlespeed.£370 complete bike.


Thank you for that mate, already spotted the one on Ebay but was to small for me, but the other one would be spot on, the only problem is I cant find it. Sorry to be a pain but could you PM a link please.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll have a look when I get home mate. Bikes in London as far as I can remember,nearly bought it myself earlier in the year.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i just buy single speed kits and have a tensioner,


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> i just buy single speed kits and have a tensioner,


Sorry to sound stupid, but what is a single speed kit??


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

It is simply a kit to convert a geared bike to a single speed.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, makes sense and I guess obvious now you have said it.. So will any wheels work on a single speed bike!?


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

In essence yes,but you will need to get the sprockets changed over. It requires specialist tools though. Best pop into your LBS and ask them.


----------

